# NE1 know the weight of a 2010 supersix 2?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

curious what the weight of the new supersix 2 is complete from cannondale?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

It's a 54

Starnut


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for the quick response. any idea how much more a 56 would weight?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

no. If you need a 56 buy a 56

Starnut


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

do you have anything on the bike when it's being weighed there?


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

bump, and curious what you paid for it starnut..if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I would guess he paid it at cost!


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> I would guess he paid it at cost!


retailers are usually a bit under MSRP


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The only thing on it was the warranty card and the price tag. It also had the reflectors on the wheels, post, and bars plus the pie plate on the rear wheel.

And I do mind you asking what wholesale is.

Starnut


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> The only thing on it was the warranty card and the price tag. It also had the reflectors on the wheels, post, and bars plus the pie plate on the rear wheel.
> 
> Starnut


Any idea how much heavier the white painted version is from the raw black one?


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> The only thing on it was the warranty card and the price tag. It also had the reflectors on the wheels, post, and bars plus the pie plate on the rear wheel.
> 
> And I do mind you asking what wholesale is.
> 
> Starnut


I didn't realize you were a retailer. I thought you bought that, I was asking what you paid an lbs for it. I wouldn't mind knowing wholsesalE price but I wasn't asking


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Ah.......... Retail is $4299

Starnut


----------

